# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  was kostet ein Telefongespräch nach D. ?

## Willi Wacker

... vor ca. 20 Mon. war ich das letzte mal in Thailand
man konnte schön mit dem Hany günstig nach  Europa telefonieren,
mit den Vorwahlen 009... oder 007, war glaube ich 7 Bath p.Min.
sind diese Nummern immer noch gültig
oder gibt es noch andere günstige Nummern ?
Weiss das jemand ?

----------


## Enrico

Soweit ich weis, unverändert. Gab mal was noch billigeres von True, war aber nur ne Aktion und ist wohl wieder vorbei.

----------


## odd

> ... vor ca. 20 Mon. war ich das letzte mal in Thailand
> man konnte schön mit dem Hany günstig nach  Europa telefonieren,
> mit den Vorwahlen 009... oder 007, war glaube ich 7 Bath p.Min.
> sind diese Nummern immer noch gültig
> oder gibt es noch andere günstige Nummern ?
> Weiss das jemand ?


Gibt eine Telefoncard extra für Auslandsgespräche. Egal ob 1, 2, call, DTAX, Festnetz. Ein Gespräch nach Deutschland z.B. 4 Baht. 008 verlangt (glaube ich) 8 Baht.

----------


## Rudolf

Hallo Willi Wacker etc.,

sagt mal, kann man die Vorwahlen 009 und so weiter für alle Anrufe nehmen, egal ob Handy oder Festnetzanschluss?



> man konnte schön mit dem Hany günstig nach Europa telefonieren,
> mit den Vorwahlen 009... oder 007, war glaube ich 7 Bath p.Min.


Und dann, kann man die vielleicht auch kombinieren mit anderen Billigvvorwahlen oder Callthroughnummern?
Kennt sich da jemand aus?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ... kann man die vielleicht auch kombinieren mit anderen Billigvvorwahlen oder Callthroughnummern?
> Kennt sich da jemand aus?


...geht immer noch 008,009,00749... auch vom Handy mit Thai Simkarte
andere Billigvvorwahlen oder Callthroughnummern kenne ich leider nicht

----------


## schiene

Hat nix direkt mit dem Thema zu tun aber passt mit dazu....
Vielleicht hilft dem ein oder anderen diese Seite ...
http://www.thaikarte.de/

----------


## frank_rt

registrierender sim-karte kostet 30 euronen. ist das normal.

----------

